# USB-Stick: /dev/sda1 wont be created

## freez

hi there!

im trying to get my usb-stick working on my (old)  gentoo box.

everything seems to work perfectly, expect, that i cant mount it, since /dev/sda1 doesnt exist.

dmesg, /sys/...path/to/the/stick/, /proc/bus/usb/devices show me, the usb-stick is recogniced correctly.

im useing:

linux-2.6.6-mm2

hotplug-20040401

and my usbstick works fine on other pcs w/ linux installed

if you can help, post, please,

freez

----------

## R!tman

Do you have support for it in the kernel?

----------

## R!tman

You should have this, I think.

```
Device Drivers

   SCSI device support

      <*>legacy /proc/scsi support

      <M>SCSI disk support

   USB support

      <M>Support for USB

         <*>USB device filesystem

         <M>EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

         <M>OHCI HCD support

         <M>UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

         <M>USB Mass Storage support

File Systems

   DOS/FAT/NNT Filesystems

      <M>DOS FAT fs support

         <M>MSDOS fs support

         <M>VFAT (Windows-95) fs support
```

----------

## freez

thanks for your answer!

i the kernel i have:

- scsi-disk support

- scsi generic support

- scsi emulation

- usb-ohci (for the lucent pci usb card)

- usb-(mass)storage

... as modules, and

- all fat, msdos filesystems 

... are compiled in.

here is what dmesg tells me about usb related stuff:

```
USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 00006100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:09.0: Lucent Microelectronics USS-312 USB Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:09.0: irq 12, pci mem c4822000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:09.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Generic   Model: STORAGE DEVICE    Rev: 1033

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

```

----------

## SkategoaT

I had the same problem when using mm-sources.

Then I tried the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5 with the same kernel-configuration and the usb-disk worked. Don't really know why. I did not change something else.

----------

## freez

thats no good. i need 2.6.6-mm2, because it contains drivers for my isa-soundcard.

but i'll try the 2.6.7-rc1

----------

## Nate_S

creating the device nodes are not the job of the kernel, but of the device manager.  first off, are you using DEVFS or UDEV?  Second, lots of people have had the problem of /dev/sda being created but not /dev/sda1.  it would, however, be created simply by doing 'touch /dev/sda'  Some people were able to fix this by switching to UDEV.  

-Nate

EDIT: is there some reason you are using an ISA soundcard??? decent PCI ones can be had for $5...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

freez,

If your sound card driver is in the -mm series kerenl it can be added to any other kernel with the same version number. Don't get too hung up about which drivers in which kernel.

----------

## freez

im useing devfs, and i dont have the permission to touch /dev/sda[1].

so im compiling udev right now (might take some time).

and the box im having this problem with, is an pentium-mmx, where i dont want to buy anything for it...

----------

## Rainmaker

you shouldn't "touch" in /dev/, use "mknod" instead

----------

